# Rahmen Bruch Black Sin 8.0



## Ghostschinder (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Bei meinem 2,5 Jahre altem Black Sin 8.0 (Kaufdatum 15.10.2014) mußte ich leider am Rahmen einen Bruch/Riss fest stellen. Ich habe jetzt mit Bike Discount schon mehrfach Mail ausgetauscht und außer das die mir einen neuen Rahmen bestellen wollen kam nichts (von der unendlich langen Zeit bis zur ersten Antwort abgesehen). Der Bearbeiter dort wollte die Angelegenheit zu Radon weiterleiten, aber auch da höre ich seit 2 Wochen nichts. Sollte hier jemand von Radon mitlesen wäre ich dankbar wenn sich meines Thema angenommen werden könnte.
Der Bruch ist an der Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben hinter dem Sattelrohr aufgetreten. Also nicht an den Sitzstreben oder am Sattelrohr selbst. Ich hatte auch keinen Sturz. Falls Fotos benötigt werden kann ich sie gern schicken.

Daniel


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Juni 2017)

Ghostschinder schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei meinem 2,5 Jahre altem Black Sin 8.0 (Kaufdatum 15.10.2014) mußte ich leider am Rahmen einen Bruch/Riss fest stellen. Ich habe jetzt mit Bike Discount schon mehrfach Mail ausgetauscht und außer das die mir einen neuen Rahmen bestellen wollen kam nichts (von der unendlich langen Zeit bis zur ersten Antwort abgesehen). Der Bearbeiter dort wollte die Angelegenheit zu Radon weiterleiten, aber auch da höre ich seit 2 Wochen nichts. Sollte hier jemand von Radon mitlesen wäre ich dankbar wenn sich meines Thema angenommen werden könnte.
> Der Bruch ist an der Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben hinter dem Sattelrohr aufgetreten. Also nicht an den Sitzstreben oder am Sattelrohr selbst. Ich hatte auch keinen Sturz. Falls Fotos benötigt werden kann ich sie gern schicken.
> ...



Hi,

schreibe mir doch bitte mal PN deine Ticketnummer, dann kann ich im System nachschauen. Für die Zukunft bitte vorhandene Threads nutzen damit es für alle übersichtlich bleibt 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

